# Rear Sway Bar Mounting Hole Dimensions



## BCKHNTR (Jan 31, 2014)

I purchased a rear sway bar and rear control arm inserts for my 67 GTO. Unfortunately neither came with hole location dimensions for the rear control arm. I googled as many ways as I could think, and came up blank on that as well. Can someone please let me know where they are supposed to be drilled?

Thanks!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you can't get actual dimensions, I would hold/clamp the sway bar into place and mark the hole locations. Since the ends are angled inwards, the location should be pretty much self explanatory. 

Mark them, remove them, reinforce them and drill them. You should be good to go.

Chuck


----------



## BCKHNTR (Jan 31, 2014)

Chuck,

That would work great...IF, everything wasn't torn down to the beginning of a frame off restoration. With my luck, I would line it up where I think it should go, and then when I went to install it, I wouldn't clear the rear diff.

Dan


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gotcha! Maybe I can crawl under mine and get you a measurement... I'll try to remember when I get home.


----------



## BCKHNTR (Jan 31, 2014)

That would be great Chuck!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Might be easier to buy a set of lower control arms for the sway bar? Once you locate the correct hole position, you will have to fabricate a couple steel tubes that will insert inside the control arms so you do not crush the arms when you tighten the bolts. These should be welded in. Next, you will have to "box" the lower control arm for additional torsional strength. Do all your welding before installing new bushings so you don't melt them.

Original Parts Group, part no. RCA1001, offers a kit ($69.95, sale price $45.95) that makes it easy using what looks like a preformed steel insert that you weld in and it appears it would locate those holes for you just by design. This is the route I plan to take on my '68 as long as my lower control arms look good. I have not removed them as yet, but like you, have the rear sway bar already.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I think the pn should be RCAI001? Ames S139CB $30.00 ?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

the65gto said:


> I think the pn should be RCAI001? Ames S139CB $30.00 ?


An even better price. I don't have an Ames catalog, but I guess I should get one as well.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

PontiacJim said:


> An even better price. I don't have an Ames catalog, but I guess I should get one as well.


Go on their site and download one....its free.:bannana:


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay... I am SO sorry it took so long to do tjhis. The weekend flew by so fast, I just about missed it. 

Now... the center of the rear bolt is 3.75 inches forward of the outside of the flange which holds the bushing. In other words hold your tape measure against the flange and mark your first hole 3.75 inches from it and 1.125" up from the lip on the lower edge of the control arm.

I hope this helps!

Chuck


----------

